# 12 Day Travel, Wish it were longer...



## BMitch1027 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I am planning to visit Australia in March.. Probably hitting the big cities, Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane.. The reason for our trip is for my Dad.. He's wanted to visit Australia for about 45 years and hasn't made it yet.. So we want to get there and see as much as possible.. My question(s); I feel like my Dad probably was originally drawn to Australia because of it's ruggedness, the Outback, and any similarities that might be drawn between that and the settling of the American West. So from these three big cities, I'm hoping to be able to get out somewhere from one or two of them and see something of the rougher more rugged part of Australia so that he doesn't feel like the trip was big city which is probably at least half similar no matter where you go.. Any thoughts or suggestions would be very much appreciated.. Thanks for reading..


----------



## BMitch1027 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any suggestions within a 160 km radius of any of the three cities? What about any old mining towns? Is Ballarat outside of Melbourne worth a visit? Has anyone been on the Puffing Billy steam train? What about visiting the Blue Mountains outside of Sydney? Anything with some history of older Australia... I would like to get over to Coober Pedy but it's too far from where we'll be and for the length of time we'll be there..


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there,

Could have sworn i already wrote something here but....

Yes ballarat is worth a visit--you get plenty of history (mining, eureka), nice restaurants and pubs, and you should go to the wildlife park too. You can't go to australia without petting a kangaroo.... or eating one for that matter (no you dont eat em at the park but you can in other restaurants). Plus its all easily accesible by bus once you're there. I had fun there...

ummmmm.......

tell you what im drawing a blank here, ill try and think of more stuff and let you know....


----------



## BMitch1027 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi elkitten..

Thanks so much for writing.. everything helps... I know nothing of the place and I know from living in a place where many visit that the locals can tell you a lot and help you make the most of your time there.... I was leaning towards trying to make Ballarat and maybe another such town if possible.. I was thinking also as you said, about visiting a park.. I was thinking the koala preserve in Brisbane..? I love animals and wildlife and it's something more or less unique to Australia as well so I had hoped this would be a place worth the time spent... Yes please... if you think of anything else.. please pass it along...


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey there!

Well if wildlife is also something you would like to do, Melbourne has plenty of it! I'm actually not a local heehee, im from Canada but i lived in Melbourne for 5 years as a student. On a students wages, i couldnt really get out of victoria and places near melbourne, but i did see a bit.... Here, ill tell you things i did, you can google em and see what you like and what you could get dont in your twelve days!

Ballarat would be fun for history (if you like beer too, there is a hostel that has a pub which serves beer brewed by the uni students in ballarat every thursday). There is the eureka battle site and the mining town to visit.

Wilson's Prom--going down to the southernmost tip of australia, hikes, and a beach that squeaks when you walk on it, worth seeing and walking on...hours of fun ill tell ya =)

Phillip Island--now i never got a chance to go, but the penguin march is really worth seeing apparently.

Great Ocean Road--"most scenic drive in the world." There has to be some historical villages on the way too... I went to appolo bay, fishing town, they have glow worms in a cave you can visit at night.

uuuhhhhhhh......... oh there are a good few Zoo's around melbourne--melbourne zoo and healsville sanctuary...

And, Melbourne itself can have quite a few historic sites, museums and exhibits. Aussies are very proud of their heritage so there are almost always exhibits of some sort that teach you about aussie culture or highlight a part of it. Even the university i went to, RMIT, is actually around the old jail where Ned Kelly was hung..his "armour" is in the library next door.

Hmmmmmmm.... ill keep thinking... One hint, im sure you have seen it, but websites like Visit Victoria can be a huge help in seeing whats on in victoria. There is a huge communications/PR culture there so events and things to see are almost always heavily promoted and in the right place...

Hope this helps some too! There is just soooooo much to see in australia and i haven't even seen like 2% of it probably =)

Good luck and do let us know what you decide!


----------



## BMitch1027 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi elkitten... Thanks again for taking the time to post your thoughts.. I will try to find out more about the things you suggested.. I know for sure we are going to drive the Great Ocean road and see the "12 apostles" I read about this in a weekly magazine several months ago and it's definitely going to happen on one of the days.. I am most excited about visiting Melbourne as opposed to the other cities. I am now 90% sure we'll make a day for Ballarat.. I am almost bummed about having only 12 days, I know you couldn't see even enough of Melbourne probably in 12 days.. Anyway.. your info is much appreciated and very helpful.. How about any museums or things that show this older history? I know my Dad would like the Ned Kelly type stuff... Oh... I will also check out the Victoria website.. thanks for that, I didn't know about it....


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot about the apostles!!! I think a couple have fallen down...so its not 12 anymore....

ummmm ok here are some websites for you

about melbourne city (watch out for all the christmas junk, but some good info there)
That'sMelbourne-Home

this one here too (i linked you up to the history page)
Historical Locations & Tours Sights & Sounds | Melbourne

here is that visit victoria one
Melbourne Victoria Australia - visitvictoria.com The official travel and accommodation site for Melbourne Victoria Australia

great ocean road
The Official Great Ocean Road website for accommodation and 12 Apostle tours

the phillip island penguins
Phillip Island Nature Parks

and some zoo's
Zoos Victoria - Zoos Victoria

and here is the metlink/viclink and journey planner site i always liked to use because i used public transport all the time... can give you an idea of train ticket costs to get to places and buses...

Home - Metlink - Your guide to public transport in Melbourne and Victoria

One last bit of advice--when looking for places to stay, some Hostels are a lot cheaper than hotels, and are very decent. Plus you can get private rooms..worth looking into--especially when doing great ocean road!

hope this helps =)


----------

